# SOTG Question



## SR-25 (Oct 17, 2009)

If you re-enlist for SOTG, can you request what course you want to teach or do they make the decision for you? And do they have a re-enlistment bonus for SOTG


----------



## SR-25 (Oct 17, 2009)

Not that I know of. I'm fairly sure that you just get your MOS's bonus. The main thing I want to know is if you can pick what you do inside of SOTG


----------



## Teufel (Oct 17, 2009)

No.  I didn't know you could reenlist to go to SOTG.  If you did go, you would end up where your qualifications led you i.e. don't expect to be teaching the security element course if you have never been in a trailer platoon.  What are your qualifications?  They have the assault climbers course, all the raids packages (CAAT/LAR, Helo, Mech), TRAP, and I am sure I am missing some.  All the "high speed" courses are contracted out (urban sniper, dynamic assault course/VBSS, urban R&S etc).  You would probably go to raids or assault climbers if they put you through the course first.  Reenlistment orders only get you to a command.  You are at the mercy of whatever command that is when you show up.  What about EWTGPAC?  You are doing a boat course now, you would be qualified.  Those guys can get out to some schools between boat courses.


----------



## SCCO_Marine (Oct 17, 2009)

SR-25 said:


> The main thing I want to know is if you can pick what you do inside of SOTG



A lot of Sgts & SNCOs went back & forth btwn II MEF SOTG & SCCO.  As far as I know you mostly teach the courses you've already been thru in the fleet.

For instance Urban Sniper or the R&S courses if you haven't been thru them in the fleet its highly unlikely you'll be an instructor for those courses.

Also the II MEF staff are all pretty cool & very laid back.  Give'm a call, besides recommendation & the buddy system, thats how most guys end up there anyway.

That is as long as your SNCOs can vouch that you can work well alone & have excellent time management.  They go thru cycles of busy as sht to doing seemingly nothing, you have to be able to work well alone in those off cycles.


----------



## SR-25 (Oct 17, 2009)

Well so far ive been through AUC/CQB and the Non-lethal weapons course under the Security Forces command which included a VBSS portion, the Amphibious Raid Coxswain Course, the Amphibious Raid Company Course ( both at EWTGPAC ) and we start the SOTG raid course on Monday. As of now im just trying to keep my options open.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 18, 2009)

SR-25 said:


> Well so far ive been through AUC/CQB and the Non-lethal weapons course under the Security Forces command which included a VBSS portion, the Amphibious Raid Coxswain Course, the Amphibious Raid Company Course ( both at EWTGPAC ) and we start the SOTG raid course on Monday. As of now im just trying to keep my options open.



AUC and the FAST/security forces CQB course aren't regarded by SOTG as highly as the SOTG shooting package and VBSS course.  All the instructors are 0321s with multiple shooting packages under their belts.  In the past you may have been able to do the security element (trailer) course but now all the shooting courses are being handled by civilian contractors.  The raid courses at EWTGPAC are good but SOTG doesn't do anything with boats.  Talk to SSgt G, he loves EWTGPAC.


----------



## fox1371 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is it just recent that the Dynamic Assault courses etc are handled by contractors?  Just early last year we were still running those courses in Okinawa.


----------



## Teufel (Oct 19, 2009)

fox1371 said:


> Is it just recent that the Dynamic Assault courses etc are handled by contractors?  Just early last year we were still running those courses in Okinawa.



You are right.  3rd SOTG is a different story.  The instructors who ran the DAC and Dynamic entry from 1st and 2nd SOTG moved over to SMTB in order to support 1st and 2nd MSOB which is why they have to rely on contractors now.  There is no MSOB component in Okinawa or for the 31st MEU so they have maintained their own DAC.


----------

